# All ports up to date after UPDATING Qt4



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 10, 2014)

The latest Qt4 update required running ports-mgmt/pkg to set the changes but I didn't have that installed. Installing it then gave the error about PACKAGESITE not being up to date. After reading a link I found on this forum, I was told to delete /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf if nothing was in there and create /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos. The FreeBSD.conf wasn't there so I did `pkg update`.

Even before creating the new directory and doing the pkg update, I ran portmaster to see what ports needed update (that's all I use) and it said my ports were all up to date and I only had one port installed but I haven't updated in a week or so and would be surprised that I didn't have anything at all. I'm on version 9.2.

So is something screwed up or did I miss a step?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 10, 2014)

The message implies that installing pkg was necessary, but it really was not.  Now you're committed to switching to pkg, which is not really a bad thing.  Does `pkg info` list all your installed ports?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 10, 2014)

I was afraid of that. I recall now you saying that elsewhere which is why I never installed it. Actually, it does far more than imply you need pkg. It's the instruction they give.

`pkg info` says only:


```
pkg-1.2.4_1                    New generation package manager
```

Actually, since you said it's not a bad thing, I have no issue leaving it in cause that's the new thing. But I have no intention of installing packages unless I have to somewhere down the road. But I've also read I should stick to either ports or packages and not both now. Or are you saying I can't use ports anymore?! Eek!

If necessary, I would like to think I could uninstall ports-mgmt/pkg, delete the sqlite.db file (which I've forgotten where it is) and, perhaps the repo files since I haven't gone beyond this point.


----------



## kpa (Jan 10, 2014)

Use of ports-mgmt/pkg packages does not prevent you from using ports. On the contrary the ports system is required to compile any packages, be them the old style packages or PKGNG packages. The only thing you shouldn't do at the moment is mixing the official packages from the FreeBSD package repository and your own customized ports or packages.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 10, 2014)

That was always my understanding. So what do I do to get my port information back for portmaster to use?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 10, 2014)

Make a backup.  For 9.2, add to /etc/make.conf:

```
WITH_PKGNG=yes
```

Then run `pkg2ng`, which converts the old package information to the new.  After that, `pkg info` should have the same list as `pkg_info`.

Then, stop using the old pkg_* programs, and convert any scripts to use the new pkg subcommands.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok, thanks. I was reading more into this than what you had said earlier. It's just a matter of converting to ports-mgmt/pkg and ports-mgmt/pkgng. I thought you were telling me I was forever stuck with packages and couldn't go back to ports, which would have been news to me, and I got nervous. ports-mgmt/Portmaster and ports-mgmt/portsnap both work now and I'm happy.


----------

